# Need to get to Naas Delivery Office



## ciara_gmail (18 Oct 2007)

Hey everyone,

Anyone know where in Naas the Delivery Office is? I've to collect a parcel today that couldn't be delivered yesterday. I looked on the An Post website which had the address for Naas Post Office (South Main Street) but I think the delivery office is somewhere else. 

Anyone have any pointers as to which end of the street its on?

Thanks


----------



## dosfromclare (18 Oct 2007)

Hi, I called them and you need to go to the mail centre on the Blessington road in Naas, they are open from 8am to 5.30pm, Phone 045 896100


----------

